# What about Purina One is bad?



## Jackie

I'm curious now! Corn, wheat, and soy are supposed to be bad, and also the fact that only the first ingredient is meat. But why is corn, wheat, and soy bad if your dog is not allergic? I figure there must be more to why we avoid those three ingredients than the possibility that our dogs might be allergic because a lot of dogs aren't. So what are the other reasons? As for only the first ingredient being a meat what about other foods like that that are considered good? Such as First Mate's formulas like Skoki or their LID diets or AvoDerm? I'm just very curious! Is it that Purina One doesn't have enough vitamins, minerals, and nutrients for a dog to live properly? What vitamins, minerals, and nutrients is Purina One missing? (I'm using it as an example because it used to be a revolutionary diet--I believe it was the first to have meat as the first ingredient? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!)


----------



## Rvent

a dogs digestive system is not designed to digest grains


----------



## Celt

Imo, Corn, soy, and wheat are not bad ingredients but they can be problematic. Processed grains are easily digested so can affect a dog's weight. Since I believe dogs are carnivores meat proteins are more important in a diet than other types to me, I want to see more meat ingredients. Having a meat listed first is nice but if it's not a meal then there's not likely to be much actual meat protein especially if there are no other meat sources. Cooked/dehydrated meats "lose" weight. That's why "cheap" hamburger patties shrink after cooking. Dog foods are supposed to meet a criteria of minimum nutrtion to be sold as a complete diet and this is marked on the bags which Purina foods do. Personally, I wouldn't mind feeding Purina One but none of my dogs particularly like the food and it gives one bad gas.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Having meat as the first ingredient doesn't make it the highest percentage ingredient (meat meal would be different). This is b/c the meat includes its moisture content - once processed, that percentage decreases in the kibble. As a result, there should be more than one meat ingredient in the top five ingredients, IMO. Grains and potatoes make my allergy dog insanely itchy, so I have to find a kibble without either of them.


----------



## BrownieM

Not related to Purine One, but a puppy that I bred was having trouble with large, soft, stinky stools on Wellness, Fromm, and Acana. We put him on Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy and BAM! Small, compact, firm, odorless stools. I truly believe that you must feed what works for each individual dog. Would I prefer that he be eating a food with higher meat based protein? You bet, but clearly those higher end foods were too rich for him. I also know that it is important for him to be digesting his food well. His stools are a sign that his food is being well digested therefore enabling him to grow properly. When he is a bit older, and his digestive system his matured and he doesn't need to eat enough to support growth, I think we will try some of the higher end foods again.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I've had a similar experience where three of four dogs cannot handle the high protein and fancy foods. Purina Beyond a has been very helpful for Jack, fixed his chronic diarrhea overnight and has not relapsed since. Echo doing much better on salmon/potato Ideal Balance. Those two have been most improved. No more vomiting and gurgle tummies. 

Internet rumor has villainized grains. Unless your dog has a problem with them, then they are perfectly fine.


----------



## flashyfawn

So many of the "premium" foods have excessive levels of nutrients and minerals and IMO that is risky for long term health especially if you are dealing with a dog who is at a higher risk of liver or kidney issues. If feeding a dog were as easy as picking one with mostly meat, then every dog would thrive on Orijen or whatever the popular high protein, grain-free is right now. But that isn't the case, not at all. I think grains are a problem only if they are a problem for your particular dog, however, I'll also say that I think there are so many ingredients in most dog foods that it's really hard to know for sure exactly which ingredient is causing the problem. It could be a grain, or it could be potato, or it could be the protein, or a lot of things, and that takes dedicated trial and error to really know for sure. I just don't see how grains are evil, dogs digest them every day and do just fine. A lot of dogs do even better on a grain inclusive food. I used to feed grain free, now I'm feeding grain inclusive, and my dog is doing just fine. Her poop is fine, her coat is great, has plenty of energy, and I have absolutely no reason to think eating a food that includes grains is causing any sort of a problem at all, not even slightly. OP, feed what works for your dog. If that is Purina One, then no, there is not a thing in the world wrong with feeding it.


----------



## Jackie

I'm not sure how she'd do on it, but I'm trying to decide whether or not I should try. She can't do potato or tapioca and even oatmeal is a bit of a bother. Rice and barley are okay, but it's difficult to find a food without oatmeal if it has either of those. Unless there's corn in it. As for peas, she looks great on NutriSource, but it's a pain in the butt to get her to eat it. She hates it. I think it's the peas because I've tried her on California Naturals Salmon and Peas and she didn't like that one, either. I mean, I know we don't like our veggies, but if corn isn't bad in itself... The worst she ever looked was on Taste of the Wild's formulas, Costco she looked pretty good but there was still potato, and she looks nice on NutriSource. I'll probably continue to force her to eat it lol. But I still want to know why corn is "bad" if rice, oatmeal, barley, etc aren't.


----------



## BrownieM

Jackie said:


> I'm not sure how she'd do on it, but I'm trying to decide whether or not I should try. She can't do potato or tapioca and even oatmeal is a bit of a bother. Rice and barley are okay, but it's difficult to find a food without oatmeal if it has either of those. Unless there's corn in it. As for peas, she looks great on NutriSource, but it's a pain in the butt to get her to eat it. She hates it. I think it's the peas because I've tried her on California Naturals Salmon and Peas and she didn't like that one, either. I mean, I know we don't like our veggies, but if corn isn't bad in itself... The worst she ever looked was on Taste of the Wild's formulas, Costco she looked pretty good but there was still potato, and she looks nice on NutriSource. I'll probably continue to force her to eat it lol. But I still want to know why corn is "bad" if rice, oatmeal, barley, etc aren't.


For one, GMOs


----------



## NutroGeoff

Really any dog food can be good for any given dog. Each food, of course, has to meet up with AAFCO's standard. Now generally, the grocery brand foods do the basics where as the premium brands go further. But with that said, the grocery brand foods may help one dog to be very healthy all its life and another dog may get sick to no end on them. It really just depends on the dog.


----------



## flashyfawn

Are you able to mix something tasty in with the NutriSource? With my dogs, I've always had good luck with a tiny amount of something really smelly. I know that sometimes mixing something in with the dry food can create a picky eater but if that food is working well and you really want to continue it, that might make her more willing to eat it.

I tried Taste of the Wild a few times and my dogs always looked terrible on it also.


----------



## Jackie

flashyfawn, yep! I mix warm water and canned food or yummy table scraps (chicken, gravy, etc) in her food every meal. It seems to be working fine, but I just wish she'd eat dry so I don't have to worry about her not eating when we're out hiking. Oh well! Hahah wow, you're the first person I've heard of who's ever said Taste of the Wild didn't work--thought I was the only one lol.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Jackie said:


> I'm not sure how she'd do on it, but I'm trying to decide whether or not I should try. She can't do potato or tapioca and even oatmeal is a bit of a bother. Rice and barley are okay, but it's difficult to find a food without oatmeal if it has either of those. Unless there's corn in it. As for peas, she looks great on NutriSource, but it's a pain in the butt to get her to eat it. She hates it. I think it's the peas because I've tried her on California Naturals Salmon and Peas and she didn't like that one, either. I mean, I know we don't like our veggies, but if corn isn't bad in itself... The worst she ever looked was on Taste of the Wild's formulas, Costco she looked pretty good but there was still potato, and she looks nice on NutriSource. I'll probably continue to force her to eat it lol. But I still want to know why corn is "bad" if rice, oatmeal, barley, etc aren't.


Corn is not in and of itself a bad ingredient. In my opinion it's no better or worse then rice. It is honestly about the amount of corn they put in the food that is more bothersome to me. I'm a big fan of "if it works for your dog, go for it".


----------



## thegoodstuff

What about Purina One is bad? I think the question is more like "is there _anything_ good about Purina dog food?"

Purina Active Senior Seven Plus below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
Purina Be Happy Chicken Flavor below-average dry dog food	*Not recommended*
Purina Dog Chow Complete and Balanced	below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
Purina Dog Chow Light and Healthy	below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
Purina Healthy Morsels below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
Purina Little Bites below-average dry product	*Not recommended* 
Purina One Beyond below-average dry product	*Not recommended* 
Purina One SmartBlend below-average dry product	*Not recommended	*
Purina Pro Plan Focus below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
Purina Pro Plan Savor below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
Purina Pro Plan Select average dry product *recommended*
Purina Pro Plan Sport below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
Purina Puppy Chow below-average dry product	*Not recommended* etc etc etc

"Rice ingredients can sometimes contain arsenic. Until the US FDA establishes safe upper levels for arsenic content, pet owners may wish to limit the total amount of rice fed in a dog's daily diet" Hmm, ya think? Safe levels, WTF. Generally speaking, given the choice I'd go with *zero*, thank you.




Rvent said:


> a dogs digestive system is not designed to digest grains


:rofl: Before I finished the sentence, I thought you were about to say a dogs digestive system is not designed to be a dumpster


----------



## LProf

thegoodstuff said:


> What about Purina One is bad? I think the question is more like "is there _anything_ good about Purina dog food?"
> 
> Purina Active Senior Seven Plus below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
> Purina Be Happy Chicken Flavor below-average dry dog food	*Not recommended*
> Purina Dog Chow Complete and Balanced	below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
> Purina Dog Chow Light and Healthy	below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
> Purina Healthy Morsels below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
> Purina Little Bites below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
> Purina One Beyond below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
> Purina One SmartBlend below-average dry product	*Not recommended	*
> Purina Pro Plan Focus below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
> Purina Pro Plan Savor below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
> Purina Pro Plan Select average dry product *recommended*
> Purina Pro Plan Sport below-average dry product	*Not recommended*
> Purina Puppy Chow below-average dry product	*Not recommended* etc etc etc
> 
> "Rice ingredients can sometimes contain arsenic. Until the US FDA establishes safe upper levels for arsenic content, pet owners may wish to limit the total amount of rice fed in a dog's daily diet" Hmm, ya think? Safe levels, WTF. Generally speaking, given the choice I'd go with *zero*, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: Before I finished the sentence, I thought you were about to say a dogs digestive system is not designed to be a dumpster


What do you mean by Below Average Dry Product"?


----------



## thegoodstuff

LProf said:


> What do you mean by Below Average Dry Product"?


Uh...click the link


----------



## Dr Dolittle

LProf, are you going to start using logic and science again?  can't you just believe what you are told on the internet? LOL!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dog food Advisor is run by a dentist with no canine nutritional training. Personally, I'd rather trust a professional. https://www.petdiets.com/userfiles/files/RLR Abbrev CV.pdf 

http://www.susanwynn.com/


----------



## 1605

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Dog food Advisor is run by a dentist with no canine nutritional training. Personally, I'd rather trust a professional. https://www.petdiets.com/userfiles/files/RLR Abbrev CV.pdf
> 
> Home Page


Unfortunately, while Dr. Wynn may "qualified" she doesn't rate dog foods. She does, however, push her own "homemade" diet. Or her "formulated diet service" for $175-300.

FWIW,


----------



## cuddles

Purina One is not necessarily missing anything. Products which meet the AAFCO requirements will satisfy your dogs dietary needs, in theory.

But, the ingredients they use to achieve "complete & balanced" are problematic. For example, its not uncommon to find ingredients such as meat by-products and other such ingredients where you have no idea what animal it comes from. They use a lot of very low quality and inexpensive ingredients, some of which may even be harmful (such as any artificial food dyes). That is what people typically consider bad about Purina one.


----------



## Eva Jones

In all dry dog food products of Purina One, meat ingredient is in the first place, which is a very good indicator for economy-class dog food. However, the designation of this component - the dry protein of a bird or animal - casts doubt on its quality, since, most likely, the protein includes primarily animal by-products, and not pure meat.
Then the list shows the main sources of carbohydrates - wheat and corn. These are not the best components, as they are allergens and cause intolerance in some cases. But in the economic segment, they are found in almost every brand. The big disadvantages of the composition is the presence in Purina One flavoring and aromatic additives.
The total share of proteins (25-27%), fats (10-18%) and fiber (2.5%) are normal.


----------

